# Free Play Boating Classes every Tuesday



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Confluence Kayaks in Denver is offering Free Playboating clinics every Tuesday night at the Golden WW Park. I will be out there every Tuesday between 4:30 and 6:30 pm, offering tips and suggestions for better playboating. Whatever you want to work on just let me know. I will be meeting folks at the Slalom statue at 4:30 pm by the Bleacher Hole. Warming up at the top of the park and working down from there. Look for me with the Orange JK Fun and Black Sweet helmet. Ask for Don. 
If you can’t make it at 4:30 no problems just jump on in at anytime. It’s whatever you want to work on. Please bring your own gear and a reliable roll. We would prefer to work on our surfing practice rather than rescue practice. Hope to see you soon on the river.
Call 303-433-3676 for more details and ask for Scott or Jon.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Tonight 6-8-10*

I'll be there at 4:30 tonight. Big water fun.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Tonight 6-15-10*

We're moving the class to Union Ave. for tonight. Union is at 1000 cfs which means fun surfing with out being to high to be scary. The eddys are big and the area between the drops is great for learning. I'll be in an orange JK Fun with a black Sweet helmet. See you at 4:30.

-D


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Very cool, Don. Will you be out there later in the season, like the 2nd half of July?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*6-22-10 Out*

I can't make it out to Golden tonight. I will back out the next week. See you next Tuesday. 6-29-10

Family stuff.

-D


----------



## Terrapin93Z (Mar 5, 2009)

Coming out from Kentucky will be there next tuesday 6-29. See ya then!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*KY Yee Ha!*

I'll see you there around 4:30. 

If you guys are coming straight out from KY. Consider spending a day or two get used to a mile high before chasing down the mountain runs. pm me if you need any beta.

Peace
-D


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Tonight 6-29-10*

I'll be out there tonight at 4:30. Orange Jk Fun, black Ballcap helmet, and Tan shorty top come intruduce yourself.

Don


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Tonight 7-6-10*

Heading to Golden at 4:30. I'll be in the water come up and say hi.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice, see you there!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*7-13-10*

Beat the heat night at the Golden WW Park. Come on out and learn some tricks.

-Don

7-13-10


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Tonight 7-20-10*

Come on out and learn to surf. The low levels are perfect if you are just getting dizzy trying to learn to surf and spin. I'll be hanging out at the main park and down at the Library wave. Hope to see you tonight.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Tuesday 7-27-10*

The water is starting to get really thin out in Golden. This Tuesday will be the last playboating session of the season that come on out and join in.


----------

